# Trade sailboat in La Paz for boat in Mediterranean



## seagypsygirl (Aug 29, 2001)

I have a 26 foot International Folkboat (no engine but lots of sails in excellent condition) in La Paz, Mexico. I''d like to trade it for a similar size boat in the Mediterranean. Week, month, year? I''ll be in Nice in September.


----------

